# [SOLVED] dbus не запускается в default runlevel.

## iceguardian

Не запускается dbus и не пишет ничего о себе в rc.log.

Но костыльно через local.d запускается.

cat /etc/local.d/dbusAndXdm.start 

```

#!/bin/sh

/etc/init.d/dbus start

/etc/init.d/xdm start

/etc/init.d/wicd start

```

rc-update -v show

http://pastebin.com/E0JGQpa1

Подскажите, пожалуйста, куда копать.Last edited by iceguardian on Mon Jul 15, 2013 5:02 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## Pinkbyte

Что происходит при запуске вручную?

----------

## iceguardian

При запуске вручную все нормально 

```
 * Starting local

 * Starting D-BUS system messagebus ...

 [ ok ]

 * Setting up slim ...

 [ ok ]

 * Starting wicd daemon ...

 [ ok ]

 [ ok ]

```

----------

## iceguardian

оказывается надо было сделать 

```
 rc-update -u 
```

----------

